
Ask HN: I Need a Community - sturza
Context: I&#x27;m exasperated. I cannot have a clear and articulate conversation with mostly nobody.
Where can i find a group of people that use mental models, see patterns, think before they talk, talk specifics, make calculated assumptions, seek the truth, are not driven by ego and are willing to learn new things at the end of a conversation? I&#x27;m sure i&#x27;m not the only one.
======
a-saleh
Slowly. And it is hard.

To be honest I only got these conversations 1 to 1, with reasonably close
friends (i.e. we know each other for several years, meet regularly, e.t.c)

To get there, make friends. Work on those relationships, indulge others
despite the fact that they might not think before they talk, have big egos,
and don't really want to be challenged ... you can survive i.e. one
boring/weitd conversation over lunch right? :) Maybe after few rounds of
conversation you realized you clicked with the other person and then you start
going for coffe breaks, discussing geopolitics or something. Maybe others join
you ...

... in general it is improbable that you will be just handed a group of people
that just fits, and even if you are so lucky, people and group dynamics
change.

------
sturza
I'm not trying to offend anyone. It's not about IQ, or intelligence in
general. I'm just tired of having useless conversation for the sake of giving
useless opinions and not caring about the other person's answer.

------
ddelt
I'd love to find this community too.

Apart from technical forums like this, one thing 'Id add that I'm seeking,
personally, is all of what you said + a willingness to enjoy life and not
obsess over work. A community where people find enjoyment in talking with
others as opposed to just bragging about what they did when they weren't at
work would be a plus.

------
jelliclesfarm
What is the subject?

------
mersing
Where do you live?

~~~
sturza
berlin

------
dt3ft
Same here.

------
autisticmind
Hey there, lets try a talk. Im seeking the truth also. Everywhere and in
everything. What is your truth? Just saw youre from germany. We can talk
german then. Would be much easier for me, than writing in english^^.

~~~
sturza
sure, drop me an email

